# I may try this again...



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have always wanted to know how these were made. Now that I do , I think I'll try it again. My first shot at a celtic knot using scrap. Texas Ebony inlay and plain old Pecan. Not even sure what the top is but I think it's Wenge. I messed up a bit on placement of the knot on the turning it'self, but as far as alignment, I'm pretty surprized at how it turned out. Man it's weird to see the knot take form as you turn it down from square to round. This was a fun one.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is cool looking. That is a first for me on a call.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, you are getting FANCY !!! Great lookin' ET.. I'm gonna make myself do some of those inlays on the pens...

FIRST CLASS !!!!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow ! Wish I could do one of those. LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is one Bad Arse call my friend!!! I have looked at how they make those Knots and still cant figure it out they end up like that. 

Awesome work Mate!!!!:bounce:


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's a couple of tutorials on segmented turning. They're for custom rod building(grips/handles) but the method should be the same. Perhaps dimensions may change a little also. Very cool call, ET. The contrasting wood colors look great. http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/Grip & Handle Tutorials/Checkers.pdf http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/Grip & Handle Tutorials/Ellipticals.pdf It seems the difficult part is making the blank..... I've tried the checkering and it's not too bad as long as you have precise repeat accuracy when cutting your "pie" sections. I haven't tried the ellipticals yet. Some of you guys have seen the authors work before. He's a 2cooler,,,,Jim


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

There are several ways to do a celtic knot. The simplest way requires you to use inlays the same thickness as your saw kerf. That's the method I used. The more complex method allows you to use wider inlays, but requires some very precise layout, cutting and glue up work. Maybe some day ?

Easy way:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That is really cool - love the design.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the great links, pg and ET.. I been kinda wondering about using veneer strips for the inlays, but never woulda thought about cutting the blanks not quite all the way thru for the inserts.. Can't wait to give that a shot. Looks like Rockler has some assorted veneer packs that might do the trick.. 

I'll post up if it works.....If it don't...well , ya know......


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET....excellent work, AGAIN! It still amazes me how flat work can curve! Looks like you are on to something. Keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Thanks for the great links, pg and ET.. I been kinda wondering about using veneer strips for the inlays, but never woulda thought about cutting the blanks not quite all the way thru for the inserts.. Can't wait to give that a shot. Looks like Rockler has some assorted veneer packs that might do the trick..
> 
> I'll post up if it works.....If it don't...well , ya know......


To use the "easy" method, you need inlay/veneer the exact thickness of your saw kerf. Take a piece of wood you have put a kerf cut in with you to Rockler to test the veneer with, or find a piece that fits well and get a measurement on it. It's hard to measure a kerf with calipers !
I used my table saw as the band saw was just too thin for a duck call. Might be perfect for a pen though ! Go get em !


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Not to brag (OK this is braging pure and simple) but this dang call actually won a "Call Makers Throw Down" on another forum. I'm going to have to make another one !


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't doubt that it would win something - that thing is really cool. Bragging is acceptable (and should be required) with a piece of art like that.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool! Congrats


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats and as Viking said, braggin is mandatory or if not, we would never have any pictures on this site and that call is worthy of any braggin.


----------

